# New Atomisers for Noobs



## Hayden Oliver (6/10/16)

Hi 

Sorry i don't know much but i recently bought a iStick Pico 75W TC + Melo 3 Mini Kit, just was wondering would it be worth it to buy a new tank (e.g Joyetech Ultimo Tank) and would it be work with my current device?


----------



## Tahir_Kai (6/10/16)

Hayden!!! you want to start building coils? Then maybe go for the serpent mini, Otherwise you will have to find a 22mm tank that will fit on the pico

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hayden Oliver (6/10/16)

I saw ya but that ultimo one also has rebuild-able coils and its 22mm, so will it work with the pico?


----------



## Tahir_Kai (6/10/16)

Not sure, ill tag a few people with more knowledge than me hehe @Rob Fisher @Silver. Im sure they can help you out.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

If you are after a rebuildable tank for the Pico the Serpent mini 22mm is your best bet!

The ultimo is really built for ceramic coils and if it comes with an RBA section it will be fiddly and small.


----------



## Hayden Oliver (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are after a rebuildable tank for the Pico the Serpent mini 22mm is your best bet!
> 
> The ultimo is really built for ceramic coils and if it comes with an RBA section it will be fiddly and small.



At the moment i am too noob to even consider using a rebuildable tank, so ceramic coils are my go to at the moment.

So the ultimo should still work with the Pico regardless


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Hayden Oliver said:


> At the moment i am too noob to even consider using a rebuildable tank, so ceramic coils are my go to at the moment.
> 
> So the ultimo should still work with the Pico regardless



There is no need to buy another tank! The Melo III that came with your Pico handles ceramic coils just fine... all you need to do is buy some Vaporesso cCell ceramic coils. 0.6Ω Stainless Steel are the ones you want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hayden Oliver (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no need to buy another tank! The Melo III that came with your Pico handles ceramic coils just fine... all you need to do is buy some Vaporesso cCell ceramic coils. 0.6Ω Stainless Steel are the ones you want.



Thanks alot for your help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (7/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no need to buy another tank! The Melo III that came with your Pico handles ceramic coils just fine... all you need to do is buy some Vaporesso cCell ceramic coils. 0.6Ω Stainless Steel are the ones you want.



Also it seems like eleaf is also releasing ceramic coils for the Melos and iJusts. ECC heads I think they're called.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

